# My HO Train Collection (Mostly from the 70's - 80's)



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is my train collection, most of it is from the early 70's to the mid 80's, after that I was away from the hobby, until I was able to buy a house that could house my collection and allow me to start building the layout that I've been dreaming of since I was a boy.

I can remember sitting down for hours staring at "the Panhandle" an Atlas sectional track layout from 1972 in a big book of Atlas layouts. It was a folded dogbone with a long yard, and I would imagine running trains around it day after day. I actually still have that plan, and as soon as my wife says that I can have the space, I fully plan on building it.









The first train set that I ever got was the bicentennial set from Tyco. I didn't have the bicentenial engine though, instead it had a "The Rock" engine and caboose. The engine and caboose are long gone, but the three bicentenial cars remain. If Tyco hadn't made so many of them, these cars might be worth more than $3.25

The foreground parlor and coach cars are of the Stasburg Railroad, I picked them up when going to a "Day out with Thomas" event with my son. It's really cool, and if you can get to central PA within a day, it's well worth it 









This is an Aethern Amtrak engine from the Late 60's, early 70's. My uncles gave it to me in 1976, and it wasn't new at the time so I don't know the exact date.

















These two sets are some of my newer cars and engines. I think the newest ones is from 1996 or so.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Those are some nice looking trains you have there... I have always wanted one of those Santa Fe sets


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Those are some nice looking trains you have there... I have always wanted one of those Santa Fe sets


Yes, I don't think I've seen a Super Chief with an ALCO PA/PB consist before. Those are beautiful, Josh.

Boston&Maine; If you want a Super Chief these days I wouldn't do it in HO though. N scale is the way to go: http://www.katousa.com/N/SC/index.html


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> Boston&Maine; If you want a Super Chief these days I wouldn't do it in HO though. N scale is the way to go: http://www.katousa.com/N/SC/index.html


That is one nice looking Super Chief, but I am a one scale man so if I got one it would have to be in O scale


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! I love the super chief when I saw the alcon I couldn't pass them up, I remember spending almost antire paycheck on them and then buying a car a week. I wish I could run them but they won't make 18" radius curves without derailing the front axel lifts off the track. Eventually I'm going to dcc equip them and add lighted interiors, diaphrams and close couplers.


----------



## ctimm (Dec 11, 2008)

I need to display and take pics of my collection, you have a nice setup there!!!


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

Those Super Chiefs are are properly named!


----------

